# Bird down!



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

This is the first year I spring turkey hunted. Barely a sound the first week of the season. Decided to take today off and try again.

This guy was talking when I hit the top of the ridge, barely lightening up out. Came from a ridge over to see what was going on. WOW what a rush!!!

17 1/2 lbs field dressed, 9 1/2" beard, 1" spurs.









View image in gallery​








View image in gallery​








View image in gallery​








View image in gallery​


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

congrats on a nice bird. Good lookin beard on it to.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Congrats, it is always nice when they cooperate like that.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats!!! i got my first and second birds ever this year too!!!


----------

